# Stationärer MP3-Player mit Display ?



## Herbboy (19. Oktober 2009)

*Stationärer MP3-Player mit Display ?*

Jeder 20-30€-player hat ein schönes farbdisplay, jede billigste multimediaHDD is fernbedienbar, alle DVD-player spielen MP3 ab und haben oft schon ab 30€ nen USBport - aber ich finde bisher kein gerät, das all das nur für MP3 sinnvoll vereint... was ich suche ist ein Gerät oder ne Dockingstation, welches...

- MP3/audioflies abspielen kann
- USB für sticks oder 2,5er HDDs hat
- ne eigene Stromversorgung
- fernbedienbar ist
- ein halbwegs großes Display hat, damit man zumindest aus der Nähe noch in Ruhe 3 Files/Ordner gleichzeitig sehen kann, um ne playlist zusammenzustellen oder komfortabel zu "scrollen" 
- wenn möglich sollte man auch aus 3m zumindest noch den aktuellen Titel erkennen können
- nicht gleich das 4 fache eines normalen tragbaren 4GB-MP3players kostet

Was ich nicht brauche ist, dass es auch nen Anschluss für ein TVgerät oder so hat, im Gegenteil: es sollte keinesfalls erst mit Hilfe eines TV-Gerätes voll nutzbar sein. Folglich muss es auch keine Videodateien beherrschen. Und auch Netzwerk ist egal.


Gibt es so was (endlich) ?


----------



## rebel4life (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stationärer MP3-Player mit Display ?*

Marantz oder NAD haben sowas glaube ich im Programm, kostet halt dann mal gleich ein paar Hunder Euro, sieht aber gut aus.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stationärer MP3-Player mit Display ?*

ja, so was such ich natürlich NICHT 


aber wieso gibt es so was nicht? ein multimediaplayer mit HDMI, scart, digi-out, USB und allem drum gibt es doch auch schon für 80-100€, und einen kleinen MP3player mit 4Gb und nem 2x2 cm farbdisplay kriegt man für 40-50€ => ein stationärer MP3player mit nem sagen wir mal 4x6cm display für unter 100€ müßte doch an sich null problem sein... ^^  

und ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass alle leute kein problem damit haben, dass eine MM-HDD nur mit hilfe eines TVs gut zu bedienen ist...


----------



## rebel4life (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stationärer MP3-Player mit Display ?*

Such mal bei Geizhals, meine da etwas gesehen zu haben.

Du kannst dir auch deinen eigenen mp3player bauen, dabei kannst du das Display fast frei wählen.


----------



## Herbboy (20. Oktober 2009)

*AW: Stationärer MP3-Player mit Display ?*

vor ner weile hab ich mal was gesehen, wo man ne 2,5er HDD einbauen konnte, ähnlich vom design wie ein normaler CDplayer. aber das war viel zu teuer, wenn man bedenkt, dass man das ja auch mit nem 30-40€-player bewerkstelligen kann, wenn man die fehlende FB und den akkuzwang in kauf nimmt.

war auch kein mit bekannter hersteller.


----------

